# A good afternoon.



## SteveCal (Jun 21, 2014)

After much debate with myself as to where I wanted to fish I just pulled to the side of the road on Gulf Shores and set up about 4:30 PM. Hook was in the water not a minute and it went crazy. 13" POMPANO. Rebaited and set the pole in the holder. Wham. 14" Blue Fish.

Then nothing. The waves started getting big and rough so I packed it in. Did not find any Sand Fleas. 

Grill time tomorrow.

**EDIT NOTE: Now there a debate as to what the fish is. Thought I had a Blue. Guy says, "No. Thats an Amberjack." Other guysays, "Uh-hu. Thats a Blue Runner." To which I say "ITS NOW A BLUE FISH AND ITS ON THE GRILL."


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Sounds like a quick turn around for you. Slam, bam.... And fire up the grill. But....where's the pics? Nice report but next time we want pics!


----------



## SteveCal (Jun 21, 2014)

Mac, you and your pics requirement. 

I don't do "pics." I still use Pony Express and Telegraph. If the 8 yr. old Grandson comes over I'll see if he can install "pics."


----------



## SteveCal (Jun 21, 2014)

O.K. Would one of you Hi-Tech people be so kind as to assist me with photo posting please? All I know about puters is On/Off switch. Hopefully I can email someone a photo of the fish in question and they can put it on here for me? I really want to ID this fish.

(Hang on MAC. Photo coming.)


----------



## 6.5 mike (Sep 1, 2014)

Don't feel bad, Steve. Should see me trying to find my e-mail, lol. Bout the time I get it figured out MSN changes the homepage & it's back to square one.


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

No problem Steve....I'm retired....I got time. Its harder to post a pic on a reply w/ tapatalk....you kinda gotta go about it the back way. That's why I said next time. Yea I know about those knowledgeable grandkids also... I got several of them myself!


----------



## SPF_150 (Oct 8, 2014)

Going back out again today, Steve?


----------



## SteveCal (Jun 21, 2014)

No Sir. Friday sometime.

After attending that Flounder Seminar I have a hankering for some flounder. BUT. I like the surf.:thumbup:

I live near DeFuniak Springs so every salt water fishing day is an adventure for me. I'm about done with anymore pier or night fishing.

You going out? Where?


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Here's your blue fish and pompano


----------



## SteveCal (Jun 21, 2014)

Thank you Sir. You are a true gentleman. (OMG! Hope its not a woman and I'm saying Sir.:001_huh


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Grouperking?? A woman?? Bahahaha...how about Grouperqueen??? Nah, we like him the way he is!!


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Your welcome


----------



## SteveCal (Jun 21, 2014)

Mac1528 said:


> Grouperking?? A woman?? Bahahaha...how about Grouperqueen??? Nah, we like him the way he is!!


I sometimes miss those little clues. I rekon thats why the little woman has been sending me out fishin'-n-huntin' the last 50 years?


----------



## SPF_150 (Oct 8, 2014)

Got out late this afternoon, just before sunset. Was heading away from the Pensacola Pier and stopped at the first public beach pull off, which I think is the start of the Gulf Islands Nat'l seashore.

Tried a Carolina rigged flea, nothing touched it. Quickly switched to the trusty spoon after seeing a couple lady fish jumping. This area looked much deeper than where I was fishing, so I'll be heading back at some point.


----------



## SteveCal (Jun 21, 2014)

SPF_150 said:


> Got out late this afternoon, just before sunset. Was heading away from the Pensacola Pier and stopped at the first public beach pull off, which I think is the start of the Gulf Islands Nat'l seashore.
> 
> Tried a Carolina rigged flea, nothing touched it. Quickly switched to the trusty spoon after seeing a couple lady fish jumping. This area looked much deeper than where I was fishing, so I'll be heading back at some point.


I caught the Pompano about 100 yards past the entrance to the parking area. Road is close to the water. Water is deep there right at the edge.


----------



## SteveCal (Jun 21, 2014)

GROUPERKING said:


> Here's your blue fish and pompano
> 
> View attachment 377274
> 
> ...


Am I correct in my fish ID? I know thats a Pompano. The other I'm not sure. The line down the side throws me off. I thought Bluefish. Now I'm thinking Amberjack?

I baked the Pompano at 400 degrees for 40 minutes. Olive oil, lightly salted and peppered, lemon slices, wrapped in aluminum foil. I was unsure about the recipe and hoped for the best. Four of us devoured the fish. Now they are asking when I'm going for more Pompano.:thumbup:


----------



## huntinpanic (Oct 28, 2012)

That is a bluefish. Not quite the best table fare especially when you got that nice pomp. I always keep the bluefish for bull red and shark bait.


----------



## SteveCal (Jun 21, 2014)

huntinpanic said:


> That is a bluefish. Not quite the best table fare especially when you got that nice pomp. I always keep the bluefish for bull red and shark bait.


O.K. Dumb question. What size hook and how do you cut up the Bluefish for Reds? Surely you don't use the whole fish? How big a bait will a Red take?


----------

